# Oxfords



## TN2IC (26 Dec 2005)

Now whom here wear these things? I have a pair... but have never worn them. And wear do you wear them too? Does anybody put "clickers" in these? Are these shoes what you wear in the Mess dress? Please help me out why they are taking up my space.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Dec 2005)

The new oxfords have rubber soles so you would need to completely replace it with leather first if you wanted clickers, methinks.


----------



## TN2IC (26 Dec 2005)

They have the Vibram soles.. so it that good or not? 

I know at my unit, if you went to a JLC course, you had "clickers" on your ankle boots. I have mine now.. plastic ones at that! Only cost my like $6 for both installed. So yeah.. worth the money to present yourself better, I think. Now I need Autosol to polish my brass... hmm.. packed somewhere's downstairs...god knows where. Rats.


----------



## Inch (26 Dec 2005)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Now whom here wear these things? I have a pair... but have never worn them. And wear do you wear them too? Does anybody put "clickers" in these? Are these shoes what you wear in the Mess dress? Please help me out why they are taking up my space.



Oxfords are more of an officer thing as stated above. I haven't worn ankle boots since basic training 5 years ago. I've only worn oxfords since, both in DEU and mess kit.

I've never seen clickers on them, though I'm Air Force and we don't allow clickers on any footwear.

The Vibram soles are much nicer for walking in and the shoe itself seems to fit a bit better. I was issued the old ones with leather soles and they sliced my feet to shreds, I got the new ones with Vibram soles just before beginning second language school in Jul 2000 and haven't had a problem with my feet since.


----------



## TCBF (26 Dec 2005)

I was issued two pair of 'Shoes, Mens, Service Dress, Black' and two pair of Ankle Boots.  We wore the 'Low Shoes' when working or attending social functions, or on the 707 service air flights.  The theory was, low shoes were for occaisions where foot room may be limited.  Some units made it a blanket Officer/OR thing, others left it by occaision.

Tom


----------



## armyvern (26 Dec 2005)

Oxfords now come with vibram soles. Only specified Bands/etc are authorized to have clicker's installed onto their oxfords.

Officers: issued 2 pair
NCMs: issued 1 pair

Army DEU pers are now only issued 1pr of ankle boots as we no longer wear them with workdress.

Officer's are entitled to 2 pair of oxfords as they are usually the standard of dress for them while in DEUs. NCMS are usually in the ankle boots while in DEUs.

Both Officers and NCMs wear the oxford shoe with Mess Kit thus the reason NCMs are issued them. Of course female officers/NCMs have the option of wearing oxfords or civilian pump with theri Mess Kit.


----------



## atticus (26 Dec 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Army DEU pers are now only issued 1pr of ankle boots as we no longer wear them with workdress.



Everybody in my platoon and I were all issued two pairs of ankle boots back in Sept.

We were also told that the only time that you really wear the oxfords is when you dead, or taking part in a funeral.


----------



## armyvern (26 Dec 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> Everybody in my platoon and I were all issued two pairs of ankle boots back in Sept.


Good for you. The scale changed in November. Note that I said "now." And hey, any clothing stores whose hard copy of the message ammending the scale 'is lost' in somebodies in/out box somewhere is probably still issuing 2 pair...until the message finally makes it to them.


			
				atticus said:
			
		

> We were also told that the only time that you really wear the oxfords is when you dead, or taking part in a funeral.


Wonderful...I must pass it up my Chain of Command that I must now officially considered 'dead.' I guess we were all out of dress at our last Mess Dinner...despite the Dress Regs... :


----------



## loyalist (30 Dec 2005)

I'm guessing it's more or less a unit/element thing, no?

On the peninsula, we;re entitiled to wear either/or for day-to-day duty, oxfords only for mess, etc and boots only for parades.Is that a standard CF thing?


----------



## brihard (2 Jan 2006)

Oxfords are worn with the less fancy order of DEU dress in my unit, for what it's worth.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2006)

Apparently there are many things some Units do differently that the norm. It is allowable under the AD 265 dress regs to wear your oxfords in DEUs for a formal parade, if so directed (and if so directed, all personnel on the parade are to wear the oxford). Otherwise the ankle boots are issued for a reason and the ankle boots standard for parades (in the case of NCMs-save Highlanders).


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2006)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Oxfords are worn with the less fancy order of DEU dress in my unit, for what it's worth.



Yes, as a Highlander. This was pointed out earlier in this thread...for what it's worth.


----------



## brihard (2 Jan 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> Oxfords (should) be worn with all orders of dress in a highland unit. At least us bandies did, I noticed some of you infantry types wearing ankle boots with highland dress on parades....tsk tsk, it stretches the spats dontcha know?



We wear ankle boots with white spats, sporran and belt, and oxfords with the brown leather sporran. As for stretching spats, I jsut do as I'm told. Somehow it seems to land me less grief.   Anyway, I won't drift the thread further with talk of highlanders.


Armyvern, I took his comment to refer more to the pipe band than the regiment as a whole, and it was more on the subject of clickers. Someone asked when Oxfords are worn, I was simply answering the question with a relevat bit of experience is all. I don't think there's really any need to jump on me for that...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Jan 2006)

Oxfords are always worn in the Calgary Highlanders in all orders of dress.  Can't wear ankle boots with Lovat Hose (walking out order)... though I've seen ankle boots worn with spats in the past too.  I think at least one supplier out there - Penny-Wright - makes spats cut specifically for wear with boots instead of shoes.  No doubt differs from unit to unit.


----------

